# Mahlkonig Vario



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

I'm Jon

I'm new to and very excited to learn about the world of excellent coffee. I've recently bought a fracino 1 group classic and am looking to pair it with a good quality grinder. I've read the Mahlkonig K30 Vario is an excellent machine and was hoping for your thoughts and advice on this or similar grinders. I think my budget will be around 6-700£. Thank you!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Would you consider second hand?


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Absolutely I would


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you change beans a lot or tend to stick with one? That's a great budget for a second hand machine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Any size considerations?


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

To be honest I haven't even started yet! I've won the machine on ebay and it's currently on a pallet in my work until I can move it into a house I'm hopefully about to buy. I think I'd like to do a lot of experimenting with different beans so yes, probably I would change a lot.


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sizewise I am open to suggestions, not monstrous I guess but if it does the job I will happily take advice!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That is a good budget for a secondhand grinder , and opens up the debate of which grinder again ! Me personally would say a nice big mazzer (flat burr) and go for single dosing . You may find coffeechap maybe able to hook you up with a secondhand grinder to suit your needs, he has managed to do it for many others on this forum.


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ooh brilliant, many thanks 'the cat'! Do you mind if I ask what's the reasoning behind your recommendation? It's only for my knowledge, at this moment I'm completely open to suggestions and am intrigued.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Big mazzers are some of the best value grinders, you can get a lot of bang for your buck.

Do consider if you want to be using a 'doser' style grinder for home use, they can be modded to reduce grinds retention (If you buy from coffeechap, they sometimes come pre-modded) but it can be a bit of a faff, its something that becomes routine and you live with, but with your budget it may be worth looking out for something doserless, and something 'on demand' with a timer.

I say blow the budget and buy dfk's Versalab, you will never need another grinder again


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks D_Evans, very useful comments! I hadn't heard of the versalab and while it looks the business I think it may be out of my price range even second hand. I think I like the idea of something doserless in light of what I've read about grinds becoming stale over time, and something on demand would certainly be useful. How would I go about contacting coffeechap? Thanks!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jsdp01 said:


> Ooh brilliant, many thanks 'the cat'! Do you mind if I ask what's the reasoning behind your recommendation? It's only for my knowledge, at this moment I'm completely open to suggestions and am intrigued.


i am currently single dosing with a mazzer sj , this is so easy to change grind settings and try all different manner of beans with very little hassle , if you are not using it to make a ton of drinks its a breeze, weigh your beans and then grind. I don't think anyone would question mazzer being bulletproof construction and they have great secondhand resale values something to consider when you catch a dose of upgradeitis. (Which you will)

as your original post from the limited experience I saw of the K30 I would be more than happy with one of these , but trying to find a good secondhand one is going to be like finding the 'A Team' as people don't seem to part with them to often (hmm must be a reason for this !)


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

OK thanks, that makes a lot of sense. Where would you say is a good place to start looking for a second hand mazzer sj, and is there anything in particular i should look out for?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jsdp01 said:


> OK thanks, that makes a lot of sense. Where would you say is a good place to start looking for a second hand mazzer sj, and is there anything in particular i should look out for?


With your budget you could a bigger mazzer than an SJ , Give coffechap a PM and see what he has .


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

ok thanks, I will.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

With that budget I'd probably be tempted to go for a mythos


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, that's a new one on me and it looks fantastic. Would it not be in the "needs A Team to track down second hand" category? I doubt I'd be able to stretch to a new one...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They come up second hand reasonable often, might be worth putting up a wanted ad


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would second the Mythos, its up there in the big leagues, and is one of the best grinders out there, it is also fantastic for single dosing and has very minimal grind retention.

I would love to own one, I may consider it in the future









Actually saying that it would be good to get some opinion on what people think about the Mythos against the Royal?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd still run a mythos with some beans In it.

Why pay for am on demand grinder and single dose it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Used mythi come up from time to time on here.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'd still run a mythos with some beans In it.
> 
> Why pay for am on demand grinder and single dose it.


Yea, sorry getting my 'terminology' mixed up, not the first time I've done that with 'single dosing'

I just meant the timed grinding of a single dose.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Used mythi come up from time to time on here.


Dave, is there much difference in the cup between the Royal and Mythos?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Used mythi come up from time to time on here.


Is that the official plural?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think Coffeechap is showing his classical leanings


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Lot of good advice here guys, thanks. Think I've found two 'mythi' - one by nuova simonelli and one by Eureka - is that right? If so, to which are people referring?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

they are essentially the same grinder, both are made by eureka. Simonelli and victoria arduino rebadge them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

to answer another question, The royal is better in the cup, but the mythos is so much better on the delivery into the portafilter.


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Could you tell me please what 'royal' refers to and what in your opinion might be the best grinder in this situation?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

The Mazzer Royal is a big flat burr grinder with a very good reputation for in the cup performance but even with a modified doser version it retains some grounds.

The Eureka Mythos is also a big flat burr grinder but it uses an augur to feed beans into burrs at 45 degrees so the retention is minimal. This same grinder carries several brands: Nuovo Simonelli is the Stateside brand.

Which is pretty much exactly what CC said in the preceding two posts.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mazzer Royal. What one is best depends on how you'll be using them


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

When i get my machine running i plan to use for espressos and the occasional latte, probably changing beans every so often to experiment..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How many shots a day? Would having to throw away 5-10 grams of stale grinds each morning annoy you?


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'd say 3-4 per day, probably more at weekends. Clearing stale grounds is something i'd prefer not to have to do hence the request for advice on a doserless/gring on demand system, but i'm open to suggestions, what did you have in mind?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Ek43 and the new compaqs R series are retension less. Also the versalab.


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Charris, thanks for that. I don't know any of those, will get researching.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not exactly within budget though, are they?


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Strewth, no they aren't! Ideas for the future perhaps..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i may have a mythos available soon.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

If you want the best grinders you can buy, this is a list to research:

1) Mahlkonig EK43

2) Mazzer Robur (E)

3) Mazzer Kony (E)

4) Mazzer Major (E)

5) Compaq K10

6) Compaq K8

7) Eureka Mythos

8) Versalab M3

10) HG One (Manual)

11) Mahlkonig K30

12) Elektra Nino

13) Compaq R120

P.S Probably there is one or two missing from above like the Ceado and the Anfim ones


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Not exactly within budget though, are they?


If he increases the budget to 900 he can buy most of the above used.


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Coffeechap, Charris, thank you. I'll research the list and will await further news on the mythos!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

charris said:


> Ek43 and the new compaqs R series are retension less. Also the versalab.


That's what you said originally. They're all quite a bit off £900


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> That's what you said originally. They're all quite a bit off £900


Agreed but also retention was mentioned! Those are the exotics and even used are stupidly expensive...


----------

